# Runnin shots



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

Gotta few cool running shots in the keys last weekend 


also got a few tarpon, missed a wahoo, and a bunch of snappers


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

runnin shots


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

almost camouflaged. hahahah


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice boat. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!


Here's a pic of Alonzo's HPX running in Flamingo.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

that is B-A-utiful.....is that the 15 hpx-v?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

no. i think they are both xpx-18's...


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

My boat which is the one posted by paintitblack is the 17 HPX Micro!


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

nice rig...... just wondering does that ride as well as the Hpx-v models? or does it get little bumpy in the chop?


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] Bragging Spot [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What size boat is this one? :-/


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

18ft


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> My boat which is the one posted by paintitblack is the 17 HPX Micro!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The 17 looks like it meets micro criteria, and the 18 is very borderline, So I say "Let my people go!!!!" ;D


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

my 18 is a micro....float as shallow as a grady [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] hahah...but rele itll go 8 inches no problem...and if you get it going fast enough you can make it -1ft over those sand bars


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> The 17 looks like it meets micro criteria, and the 18 is very borderline, So I say "Let my people go!!!!"  ;D


Well they do call it the 17 MICRO  ;D


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

good point charlie, i think ill classify mine as a "Egret" hahahaha 40 in 4's anyone ;D


----------

